# Preparation for colonoscopy



## bastion (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a colonoscopy booked next week and I can't find the notes the hospital sent me on exactly what to/not to do 2 weeks beforehand.

Does anyone happen know the standard prep for NHS colonscopies? I remember the part about stopping iron supplements, aspirin and a couple other meds 2 weeks beforehand which I've done but the rest like what foods to avoid closer to the time, exactly when to take the laxative etc. escapes me...

Thanks

b.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry nobody answered you, have you had it done yet?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

How did you get on with the test?...Sorry I did not see your earlier post.


----------

